# Second SP - Appears to be stuck



## desertwind56 (Apr 24, 2011)

I started a 5 gallon batch of SP on 4/18. On 4/19 I added about 1/2 gallon must from my marionberry batch. The SG on the marionberry at the time was about 1.015. Yeast is Cote des Blancs.

My skeeter pee starting SG was 1.070. Today it is 1.060. Which is where it has been for a couple of days. I'm now working on trying to warm it a bit. It's in the sink filled with warm water. This morning it was 72 degrees. I just whipped it checked it a couple of minutes ago. It is now 76 degrees.

So, next thing I'm going to do is make a yeast starter with EC-1118. Never done this before. I checked the tutorial page - it explains how to make a yeast starter, but doesn't give quantities:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12160

How much water do I need to hydrate the yeast? How much invert sugar do I need for the starter? 

One other thing, I used a different brand of lemon juice for this (Hy-Top). I didn't think it would matter? 

Any advice would be appreciated! I really need some yummy SP for our hot hot summers! 

Thanks!

Connie M.


----------



## Mikael (Apr 24, 2011)

IQWine had a WONDERFUL post, going into the explanation of a yeast starter, here is the link, i hope it helps! i know it helped BIG time for me..the yeast has been nothing but a MONSTER since i did this.....CHEERS!


Mikael


http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=44888&postcount=29


----------



## desertwind56 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank-you! 

I made a yeast starter, and added yesterday. Still doesn't seem to want to ferment.

I'll give it a couple more days before totally giving up.  I'm seriously wondering if it's the different lemon juice brand.


----------



## Mikael (Apr 25, 2011)

when you made the yeast starter was the yeast attacking the must you added to it at all??? what is the temp of the must itself?

if the lemon juice is 100% lemon juice...it could be...dr killbonkajongers real lemon juice for all we care, lol, as long as its real lemon juice, should be fine : D


----------



## desertwind56 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yesterday, when I added the starter, the starter was foaming. The must at the time was in the mid 70's. The starter was within 3 degrees of the must.

The must today has been 75-78 degrees. The SG has finally dropped. It is now about 1.056/55. But it isn't foaming or showing signs of a vigorous ferment. Just bubbles breaking on the surface.


----------



## Mikael (Apr 26, 2011)

ok, if you see bubbles popping on the surface, that is good, dont forget, there are lemons in it and the yeast is fighting through it, you wont have a vigorous fermentation nor foaming *not from what i have seen from mine thus far*, if you see bubbles popping up, that's all that matters, you are doing just fine. I myself and entering my third week of fermentation. it will take some time, just keep whisking air into it a couple times a day and check to see if its still bubbling. All is good : )


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 26, 2011)

It sounds like you're out of the woods. Skeeter Pee can be weird with the foaming thing. On many of mine, I'll get no foam for the first day or two, then it'll foam like crazy for two days, and then the foam completely disappears again and I only see the micro-bubbles breaking on the surface.


----------



## Catfish (Apr 26, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> It sounds like you're out of the woods. Skeeter Pee can be weird with the foaming thing. On many of mine, I'll get no foam for the first day or two, then it'll foam like crazy for two days, and then the foam completely disappears again and I only see the micro-bubbles breaking on the surface.





Same thing here.


----------



## desertwind56 (May 2, 2011)

A couple of days ago I added the rest of the lemon juice (used Real Lemon brand), yeast nutrient and yeast energizer. It's been foaming a lot more! 

I ran out of yeast nutrient and had to buy more. I'm wondering if the yeast nutrient was the problem. Is it possible the nutrient I added at the beginning was too old? The little yeasties sure seemed have to perked up the last couple of days!

Anyway, I checked the SG today and it was about 1.032 or so. I was too lazy to go find my glasses so I could get a closer reading. . .

Looking forward to some yummy summer SP!! 

Connie


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 3, 2011)

Being that this isn't a fruit juice there is less nutrients in the must for the yeast to consume. Adding more definitely seemed to have helped.

With the high acid content of skeeter pee it is important to keep it warm, stirred with lots of oxygen nad sufficient nutrients.

The glasses thing...I can't wait for the LED Hydrometer


----------



## desertwind56 (Jun 3, 2011)

Took forever, but it did finally hit a specific gravity of .992. Racked it today and added K-meta and sorbate. Also sweetened a gallon and put in the fridge.  Been working on that gallon all evening


----------



## Arne (Jun 3, 2011)

desertwind56 said:


> Took forever, but it did finally hit a specific gravity of .992. Racked it today and added K-meta and sorbate. Also sweetened a gallon and put in the fridge.  Been working on that gallon all evening



You are lucky you can still type. lol, Arne.


----------



## desertwind56 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Final update*

 Final update!! Got it bottled this week. Just in time too, my first batch of SP is gone! This stuff is just way too easy to drink!


----------

